#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  List of deliverables with explanation FEED

## VT-engineer

Gents,

I am looking for a list of deliverables including requirements during conceptional design and Front End Engineering Design (FEED) typically for offshore and onshore gas projects.

Can somebody help me?



Thanks a lot in advance for your close cooperation.See More: List of deliverables with explanation FEED

----------


## reservoirengineer

Why don't you look at Chevron standards and Shell standards available on this forum?

----------


## VT-engineer

> Why don't you look at Chevron standards and Shell standards available on this forum?



As far as I know DEP Standards do not have information about list of deliverables or specification for conceptional design or FEED phases and detail engineering phases for onhore and/or offshore projects.

Could you advise me where I have to look?

Thanks for support

----------


## 101043728

Deliverables List
Contents
[hide]

    1 Process Deliverables List
    2 P&ID Stage Process Deliverables
        2.1 IFR - Issued for Review (Pre-FEED Stage)
        2.2 IFA - Issued for Approval (FEED Stage)
        2.3 IFH - Issued for HAZOP (FEED Stage)
        2.4 IFD - Issued for Design (Used for Class III Estimate - bids back from vendors/ PO's issued)
        2.5 IFC - Issued For Construction (Class III Estimate will be refined by trends/DCNs issued to this point)
            2.5.1 Documents to check or update
            2.5.2 Calculations to complete and sign by checker
        2.6 Re-IFC - Re-Issued For Construction (Post Construction / Commisioning)

[edit] Process Deliverables List

A process deliverables list should have the following columns:

    Priority - This is to assign priorities to those responsible
    Plant Area - The area of responsibility of the process lead.
    Subject Name -
    Action Description -
    Responsible Engineer - Lists one person that is primarily responsible for that deliverable
    Checker Engineer - List one person that is primarily responsible for checking that deliverable
    Forecase Date - Date from the project overall schedule from PM.
    Scheduled Date - The date that the responsible engineer and checker are required to complete the deliverable.
    Completed Date
    Original Manhours - From the project overall schedule from PM
    Forecast Manhours - The time that the responsible engineer and checking engineer can use to complete deliverable.
    Submitted For Review - Date when the calculation is submitted to checking
    Review Completed - When the calculation is fully signed off by all and filed
    Comments - Insert here any needs and risks to not complete the deliverable & if the deliverable is "in progress" or "pending information - x". 

[edit] P&ID Stage Process Deliverables

Note 1: Issuing HOLDS: This is an outline of all of the deliverables which must be completed in order to support the P&ID issue.  If any of these supporting documents have not been done then it is preferable to put the information related to this deliverable on HOLD on the P&IDs to indicate that this information has not been confirmed for this issue.

Note 2: Use personal master copy of P&IDs and Line List.  Updated stick file with changes as soon as they are approved through change management (it is worthwhile to have a clean, blank copy to make copies from as well).  A review meeting with Area Leads should be performed weekly or bi-weekly to discuss major changes and update the P&IDs.  This allows everyone to be prompted to communicate their changes to the P&IDs before the last day prior to freezing them for the next issue.

Note 3: When using smart P&IDs or Line List, an electronic copy of each must be sent to the data base manager for update to keep current.
[edit] IFR - Issued for Review (Pre-FEED Stage)

    IFA Simulation
    IFA PFDs (Process Flow Diagrams)
    IFA Material Balances
    IFA Design Basis
    IFA Equipment List 

[edit] IFA - Issued for Approval (FEED Stage)

    Incorporate all IFR input from previous reviews
    IFD Simulation
    IFD PFD
    IFD Material Balances / Water Balances
    IFD Specifications
    IFD Material Diagram
    IFD Operating/Design Temperature/Pressure Diagram
    IFD Design Basis
    IFA Tank Sizing Summary
    IFA Vessel Sizing Calculations
    IFA Chemical Injection Summary
    IFA Utilities Balances (FG, IA/UA, Steam, Vapour Recovery, Glycol)
    IFA Pump and Compressor Hydraulics based on plot plan
    IFA PSV, vendor PSV and PVSV hydraulics based on plot plan
    IFA Line Sizing Summary
    IFA System & Tank Transient Analysis
    IFA Instrument Sizing Calculations
    IFA SP Item Preliminary Sizing Calc Sheets
    RFQ Data Sheets issued to mechanical from process
    IFA design basis for future connections
    IFA MSDS documents
    IFA Line List (issued with IFA P&IDs)
    IFA Control Philosophies
    IFA Shutdown Keys
    IFA Tie-in List
    IFA Car Sealed Valves List 

[edit] IFH - Issued for HAZOP (FEED Stage)

    Incorporate all IFA input from previous reviews.
    Update all IFA P&ID documents with comments and re-issue IFD or IFA.
    Perform own pre-HAZOP review by lead or area lead for HAZOP questions.
    Create Project Change Notices (PCNs) or Design Change Notices (DCNs) for fundamental design basis changes.
    IFH Line List (Issued with IFH P&IDs) 

[edit] IFD - Issued for Design (Used for Class III Estimate - bids back from vendors/ PO's issued)

    IFD Simulation Stick File
    IFD PFD Stick File
    IFD Material Balances / Water Balances Stick File
    IFD Specifications Stick File
    IFD Material Diagram Stick File
    IFD Operating/Design Temperature/Pressure Diagram Stick File
    IFD Design Basis Stick File
    Incorporate all DCNs, Trends, Client Queries - see the Change Management Log.
    Incorporate all client comments - see the Client Comments Log.
    Incorporate all input from HAZOP review - Check HAZOP binder complete and signed off by client.
    RFPs for all equipment signed off and sent to vendor - (HOLD all pieces without RFP signed-off & sent to vendor & based on IFD calculation).
    IFD Tank Sizing Summary
    IFD Vessel Sizing Calculations
    IFD Chemical Injection Summary
    IFD Utilities Balances (FG, IA/UA, Steam, Vapour Recovery, Glycol)
    IFD Pump and Compressor Hydraulics based on preliminary/stress isometrics/piping study model
    IFD PSV, vendor PSV and PVSV based on preliminary/stress isometrics/piping study model with client sign-off
    IFD PSV Relief Summary with client sign-off.
    IFD Line Sizing Summary - based on pump/compressor/PSV hydraulic calcs or separate line sizing calculations.
    IFD System & Tank Transient Analysis
    IFD Instrument Sizing Calculations based on preliminary isometrics/piping study model with client sign-off.
    IFD SP Item Preliminary Sizing Calc Sheets
    RFP Data Sheets issued to mechanical from process
    RFQ SP Item Data Sheets issued to mechanical from process
    RFP Instrument Data Sheets issued to instrumentation from process
    IFD design basis for future connections
    IFD MSDS documents collected with corrosion/material considerations.
    IFD Line List (issued with IFD P&IDs)
    IFD Control Philosophies
    IFD Shutdown Keys
    10% study model review & comments
    IFA Operating Manual 

[edit] IFC - Issued For Construction (Class III Estimate will be refined by trends/DCNs issued to this point)
[edit] Documents to check or update

    Check existing revisions of the same drawings for which drawing to issue - update drawing list.
    Vendor Information & Drawings recieved matches all of the following (note that this is vendor information that has been recieved from the vendor regardless of the code of the drawings that have gone back) - keep a copy of all of the checked drawings in Process Refs Folder (scan).
    IFD Simulation Stick File Updated
    IFD PFD Stick File Updated
    IFD Material Balances / Water Balances Stick File Updated
    IFD Specifications Stick File Updated
    IFD Material Diagram Stick File Updated
    IFD Operating/Design Temperature/Pressure Diagram Stick File Updated
    IFD Design Basis Stick File Updated
    Incorporate all DCNs, Trends, Client Queries - see the Change Management Log.
    Incorporate all client comments - see the Client Comments Log.
    Incorporate all input from HAZOP review - Check HAZOP binder complete and signed off by client.
    HAZOP binder complete, signed by process and signed by client - create HAZOP binder with recommendations section, parking lot section, HAZOP details and resolutions sections.
    RFPs for all equipment signed off and sent to vendor - (HOLD all pieces without RFP signed-off & sent to vendor & based on IFD calculation). - keep checked drawing (as basis) electronically in the Process Refs folder by tag# along with other correspondance.
    RFP Data Sheets issued to mechanical from process - keep copy (scan) sent to mechanical in Process Refs folder as basis of P&IDs.
    RFP Instrument Data Sheets issued to instrumentation from process - keep copy (hard copy in a binder) by tag# sent to mechanical in Process Refs folder as basis of P&IDs (scan whole thing when done).
    RFQ SP Item Data Sheets issued to mechanical from process - keep copy (scan) sent to mechanical in Process Refs folder as basis of P&IDs.
    IFD design basis for future connections
    IFD MSDS documents collected with corrosion/material considerations.
    IFC Line List (issued with IFC P&IDs)
    IFD Control Philosophies & SDK/Control Philosophy Review comments incorporated - stored in a section of the control philosophy/SDK binder/folder.
    IFD Shutdown Key & SDK/Control Philosophy Review Meeting comments incorporated - stored in a section of the control philosophy/SDK binder/folder.
    IFD Tie-in List
    Issued for Demolition Drawings issued.
    IFC Tie-in P&IDs issued prior to IFC issue.
    IFD Car Sealed Valves List
    30% model review comments
    IFD Operating Manual 

[edit] Calculations to complete and sign by checker

Keep Calculation Log - contains file number/location, calc. number, revision and revision date, status (ie. "In progress (initials of responsibility)" or "With checking (initials)"), due date (matches deliverables list).

    IFC Tank Sizing Summary complete and signed as checked
    IFC Vessel Sizing Calculations complete and signed as checked
    IFC Chemical Injection Summary complete and signed as checked
    IFC Utilities Balances (FG, IA/UA, Steam, Vapour Recovery, Glycol) complete and signed as checked
    IFC Pump and Compressor Hydraulics based on final isometrics/piping model, pump sales or test curve complete and signed as checked 
    IFC PSV, vendor PSV and PVSV based on final isometrics/piping model and vendor informaiton/drawings with client sign-off
    IFC PSV Relief Summary with client sign-off.
    IFC Line Sizing Summary - based on pump/compressor/PSV hydraulic calcs or separate line sizing calculations complete and signed as checked.
    IFC System & Tank Transient Analysis complete and signed as checked
    IFC Instrument Sizing Calculations based on final isometrics/piping model; complete and signed as checked.
    IFD SP Item Final Sizing Calc Sheets complete and signed as checked 

[edit] Re-IFC - Re-Issued For Construction (Post Construction / Commisioning)

    IFC Operating Manual
    As-Built Data Sheets (Equipment, Packages, Instrumentation, SP-Items) signed by process and sent to mechanical/instrumentation.
    Data Books (Equipment, Packages, Instrumentation, SP-Items) signed-off by process.
    Re-Issue all other documents, calculations, etc. that have changed

----------


## sammy12345

Hi Bilal,
I just have one more question and it is related to the economic analysis for the CO2 EOR, I have all the values from my results, but I am just finding it difficult to do an economic analysis. I got all the values for the operation and maintenance costs involved from the research papers and I also have the incremental oil produced from my simulation, which is 1.22 million tonnes oil from EOR alone, this turns out generate a revenue of $104,365,620 when I assume a price of 485/tonne of oil.
I just need to make an economic model now, I do have to prove that these O&M costs will not exceed the revenue generated  from the CO2 EOR.

I will be highly obliged if you have a dummy model, may be in excel, through which I can get an understanding of this.
regards
Azeem

----------

